# Tough guy



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Anybody ever seen someone lift and carry or lift and load up to scissor lift 2 sheets of 5/8 at once?


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Deezal said:


> Anybody ever seen someone lift and carry or lift and load up to scissor lift 2 sheets of 5/8 at once?




Where I'm from Kelowna B.C. they used to give the board packers a bonus for every 10'000 feet they packed those guy's could do double 12' no prob. I've been boarding for about 6 years and can only carry 1 12' 5/8's I won't even try to lift two. I do load scissor lifts quit a bit though 1 would be no prob :thumbsup: you or the guy you seen doing doubles is a beast mang:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I used to do that all the time. Before I realized I was a [email protected] idiot and showing off meant absolutely nothing.

I'm 25 now and I have a bad back, bad knees and a messed up shoulder. Our trade is hard enough on the body without having to start curling drywall sheets to set records.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I use to give the loaders a laugh by picking up a 4x12 1/2 board with my teeth.

I would measure off to the center, stand on A center block lean over then bring it up a foot off the ground.

That was then! I don't do chit like that anymore:no:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I used to do that all the time. Before I realized I was a [email protected] idiot and showing off meant absolutely nothing.
> 
> I'm 25 now and I have a bad back, bad knees and a messed up shoulder. Our trade is hard enough on the body without having to start curling drywall sheets to set records.


26, more about trying to see if I could do it, Sunday and 1 other person in the building so no showing off. Pretty sure I won't be loading doubles in the lift anymore but carrying them ain't bad :thumbsup: no bad back or knees.............yet


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

gordie said:


> Where I'm from Kelowna B.C. they used to give the board packers a bonus for every 10'000 feet they packed those guy's could do double 12' no prob. I've been boarding for about 6 years and can only carry 1 12' 5/8's I won't even try to lift two. I do load scissor lifts quit a bit though 1 would be no prob :thumbsup: you or the guy you seen doing doubles is a beast mang:yes:


Know so many people from kelowna, born in van and raised in cranbrook. How old are you gordie?


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

moore said:


> I use to give the loaders a laugh by picking up a 4x12 1/2 board with my teeth.
> 
> I would measure off to the center, stand on A center block lean over then bring it up a foot of the ground.
> 
> That was then! I don't do chit like that anymore:no:


Teeth grab........ Nice!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> I use to give the loaders a laugh by picking up a 4x12 1/2 board with my teeth.
> 
> I would measure off to the center, stand on A center block lean over then bring it up a foot of the ground.
> 
> That was then! I don't do chit like that anymore:no:


Bet you could not do it now Moore, the board would give way and you would end up with a mouth full of rock


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> Bet you could not do it now Moore, the board would give way and you would end up with a mouth full of rock


 Either that, or the teeth would give way..or the neck...or the back..etc...:yes:


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

A guy at the local lumber yard tosses em around no problem. Made a bet with a buddy while we were there that he couldnt curl a sheet and get it over his head liftin from the top of it. He saw the guy at the yard tossin the 2 packs around like it was nothing and said itd be cake....he couldnt get it off the ground :laughing: Ive also seen this guy lift 2 buckets of mud with one hand over the side of a pickup. And another time ive seen him carrying 6 backs of 80 lb quikrete....and i know for sure hes in his late 50s almost 60. 

Dont think i can load 2 sheets of 5/8 myself...


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Deezal said:


> Know so many people from kelowna, born in van and raised in cranbrook. How old are you gordie?



39 Deazle and i have to agree with P.T. on that I've hurt my back too many times . I carry long boards like barbells both hands under works great can do 5/8s all day without any pain. When your back spasms out it's the worst i do a [email protected] load of back streaches my old physio doc showed me to protect from that so no tryin the crazy chit for me:thumbup:

My last name is Goodkey lot of people know me out there lived and will live there all my life i just end up leaving for work it can be real crappy there for work:furious:


----------



## CleanTaper (Apr 14, 2013)

At one time a good friend of mine used to pack roc for a supplier and two guys would grab 4 4x12x5/8 sheets. They would just giver balls all day..... not enuff money in the world for that.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

CleanTaper said:


> At one time a good friend of mine used to pack roc for a supplier and two guys would grab 4 4x12x5/8 sheets. They would just giver balls all day..... not enuff money in the world for that.



That is exactly what they used to do in Kelowna not anymore they don't pay the packing bonus just wage  Those guys were good with the damage now half the board is busted up


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

gordie said:


> 39 Deazle and i have to agree with P.T. on that I've hurt my back too many times . I carry long boards like barbells both hands under works great can do 5/8s all day without any pain. When your back spasms out it's the worst i do a [email protected] load of back streaches my old physio doc showed me to protect from that so no tryin the crazy chit for me:thumbup:
> 
> My last name is Goodkey lot of people know me out there lived and will live there all my life i just end up leaving for work it can be real crappy there for work:furious:


Back stretches are a good idea. Once i had to pack about 40 sheets of 5/8 across a service facility and when i got down to about 10 left i was just zoning out and slipped off the stack and i guess the weight of the board did a number on my back when i bent a crooked way. Could hardly even sleep for about 2 weeks after that. Fortunately thats been the only time ive ever had any back pain.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

For two guys to do 2 sheets no big deal. For one guy probably just a stupid idea.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I used to do that all the time. Before I realized I was a [email protected] idiot and showing off meant absolutely nothing.
> 
> I'm 25 now and I have a bad back, bad knees and a messed up shoulder. Our trade is hard enough on the body without having to start curling drywall sheets to set records.


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> I use to give the loaders a laugh by picking up a 4x12 1/2 board with my teeth.
> 
> I would measure off to the center, stand on A center block lean over then bring it up a foot off the ground.
> 
> That was then! I don't do chit like that anymore:no:


If I tried that my dentures would come out


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

My dad use to do that stuff. Now, he is a multi millionaire with a couple back surgeries under his belt, chronic back pain and lives on oxycoton. 

Keep it up! Impress those buddies of yours!! :thumbup:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> My dad use to do that stuff. Now, he is a multi millionaire with a couple back surgeries under his belt, chronic back pain and lives on oxycoton.
> 
> Keep it up! Impress those buddies of yours!! :thumbup:


Exact same thing pt just said above and I responded too. Goo to know your dad a million at though that's useful ......... Impress those Internet browser :thumbsup:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Deezal said:


> Exact same thing pt just said above and I responded too. Goo to know your dad a million at though that's useful ......... Impress those Internet browser :thumbsup:


 
It is not to impress. It adds to the story. Multi millionaire with bad back.


Wouldn't you rather just make a decent wage with a good, healthy back then to be a millionaire in chronic pain? That is the point.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> It is not to impress. It adds to the story. Multi millionaire with bad back.
> 
> Wouldn't you rather just make a decent wage with a good, healthy back then to be a millionaire in chronic pain? That is the point.


That was a bad day, posted that repeat message at the same time. I get it back pain yeah, seen enough of the horror stories in action to know better but I'm still young and whatever and really wasn't trying to impress anybody. Looked back at that post on the bidding thread and realized it'd be an automatic for me to check those things same time as the t-bar but the hole point is he probably wouldn'sobyou were just being helpful and I jumped all over you, twice! Apologies kcchiefsfan.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Deezal said:


> That was a bad day, posted that repeat message at the same time. I get it back pain yeah, seen enough of the horror stories in action to know better but I'm still young and whatever and really wasn't trying to impress anybody. Looked back at that post on the bidding thread and realized it'd be an automatic for me to check those things same time as the t-bar but the hole point is he probably wouldn'sobyou were just being helpful and I jumped all over you, twice! Apologies kcchiefsfan.


 
hey no worries, one cool drywaller to another!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Deezal said:


> Anybody ever seen someone lift and carry or lift and load up to scissor lift 2 sheets of 5/8 at once?


I only thing I lift is my baby:blink:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> It is not to impress. It adds to the story. Multi millionaire with bad back.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you rather just make a decent wage with a good, healthy back then to be a millionaire in chronic pain? That is the point.


 Here is a link for something that will work out the sore muscles and knots, I have had one for some time now and could not belive how it loosens up the tense muscles.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I use them on my back and feet after about 20 min. it relieves all the stress in the muscles. Have even used them on my legs if they cramp. All the stimulation causes a involuntary muscle movement for brief moments then stops and the cycle begins again.


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I only thing I lift is my baby:blink:


I lift him too!


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I only thing I lift is my baby:blink:


I lift him too! 

View attachment 7500


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> Here is a link for something that will work out the sore muscles and knots, I have had one for some time now and could not belive how it loosens up the tense muscles.


I always laughed at those things whenever I saw them advertised, but if they actually work then thats a different story, I'll try anything after the past 2 weeks of sciatica pains in my hip and shooting down my leg :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I always laughed at those things whenever I saw them advertised, but if they actually work then thats a different story, I'll try anything after the past 2 weeks of sciatica pains in my hip and shooting down my leg :yes:


  Don't let them cut you! It will pass. 

I have a slight case from time to time...Some older fellows have told me that's why they had there first surgury..then second..then third.... now there crippled.

My Dad got down really bad about 15 years ago The pain down the back of the leg to his calf ..Lasted a good 4-5 months . The doctors wanted to cut he said :no:. he's 67 now...I just left his house an hour ago . He helped me load a truck full of scaffolding.


----------

